# Protank 2 Coils



## Dr Evil (6/4/14)

Hi everyone

Just wondering what's the lowest ohm coil I can build to use on an ego battery?
Currently it's firing a 1.4ohm i built this morning.

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## BhavZ (6/4/14)

Lowest ohm you can go safely on a ego is 1.3ohms.

Going lower than that can cause issues.


----------



## Dr Evil (6/4/14)

Hmmmm, let's see if i can cause some issues 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Hmmmm, let's see if i can cause some issues
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Hope you have spare batteries and a spare face. Please be careful.


----------



## Dr Evil (6/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Hope you have spare batteries and a spare face. Please be careful.


Lol, thanks @Matthee, Don't worry, I'll be careful

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (6/4/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Lol, thanks @Matthee, Don't worry, I'll be careful
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


If the battery itself starts to get hot drop it in salt water and put the whole bucket outside away from everything.

The salt water will help the battery diffuse and should prevent an explosion if there is any chemical leak.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil (6/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> If the battery itself starts to get hot drop it in salt water and put the whole bucket outside away from everything.
> 
> The salt water will help the battery diffuse and should prevent an explosion if there is any chemical leak.



I'm mos coming to your house for my experiment @BhavZ 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (6/4/14)

Dr Evil said:


> I'm mos coming to your house for my experiment @BhavZ
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Good luck with that LOL!


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

Lol! It's true, saltwater baths seem to neutralise the chemicals within lithium cells.

I know from my days in RC cars that an unstable battery (one that has puffed up) should be left in a container of salt water for a day or two so that it becomes stable again.


----------

